
Workgroup: Volunteering my time to help you get hired - benohanlon
If you&#x27;re struggling to find work, then here is a signal. An invitation.<p>Your internet is a dark forest. Your job search is little more than a clearing in the forest. Jobs, strange jobs, come forth from the forest into the clearing of thy illuminated screen, and then go back. You must have the courage to seek them out, but you don’t have to go it alone.<p>I am a first-class community builder. However, I am mortal. Circumstances can conspire to create a challenge even for me.<p>Last week, I began a job search. I pulled out my bag of uncommon hacks. I got six interviews in seven days. This could be you.<p>I’m not offering you top-down answers. You’ll have to work for it.<p>Today, I am forming a band of eight. And, I am going to war, and taking the eight with me. We&#x27;re taking souls. We’re winning hearts and minds. We’re all getting hired!<p>You can do it. Join the eight. An exclusive work-group. It&#x27;s not for everyone. It’s not for the others. It’s for you buddy.<p>We&#x27;re going to hack our way through the forest to the next jobs.<p>More money within nine weeks. Don’t think it’s possible... Madness? Madness? This is smarter.<p>We leave no person behind!<p>About you: You are ready to take massive action. You have a working webcam and mic. You apply by leaving an introduction in the comments here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;memetics_blockchain-data-howt....<p>About me: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24351810.
Let’s go!
======
ejacquelinel
I’ve been job searching since April with no luck- I’d really welcome the help!

~~~
benohanlon
Sign up by leaving a comment in my LinkedIn post. This is going to help form
the group, it's the first pillar.
[https://www.linkedin.com/posts/memetics_blockchain-data-
howt...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/memetics_blockchain-data-howto-
activity-6707189966218264576-AlSa)

------
tomkadelik
I’m ready!!! Let’s do this!!

